# authenticity of a record 52 1/2 Ed vise



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

Hi All,

A record 52 1/2 ed bench vise just popped up on my local Craigslist. The owner says it was never used but there is some slight surface rust. He's selling it for 250. He purchased it from Garrett wade.

I wanted to know if it is authentic and what you think it's worth. Are there any distinguishing marks that separate it from the Irwin reproductions, etc?

Thanks,
M


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Can you post the ad? It seems to be way over priced for what it is as Lee Valley has similar vises for a lot less money; however, maybe it has some sentimental value?

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=49980&cat=1,41659

Note these are Canadian prices and the 9" vise would be the equivalent.


----------



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

https://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/d/record-wood-working-vise/6708504504.html


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I didn't know there was an "ed" version. Mine is simply a 52 1/2. That said, otherwise it does look exactly like the one I have…even the handle is (apparently) the same. I had no idea they were worth (?) that much, maybe I should consider selling mine.


----------



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

Some of the pics I've seen have the logo and "made in England" in different places.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking at the photo it seems like it was used, but he may mean not by him. I've seen that game before. If he's telling the truth that this was never used, then I'd be asking him how you get rust in the areas that were factory painted.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

On Amazon, new, they(52 1/2ED) are about $157, with dog and quick release.


----------



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

He said it was never used. He owned it. Also they don't make record vises anymore at least not to the same quality.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> He said it was never used. He owned it. Also they don't make record vises anymore at least not to the same quality.
> 
> - mlipps


Then I'd be asking about the rust on the painted parts. Should be an interesting answer.


----------



## mlipps (May 8, 2015)

my main concern is if it's an authentic record 52 1/2 ed. Do you know how to tell?


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

The photo makes it seem like it's genuine. The lettering is part of the casting, and I couldn't imagine that it's economically feasible to replicate it.

I think your big worry would be to verify that it's the older one you want, and not a new version, as those are a lot cheaper.

https://www.amazon.com/Record-52-1-2ED-Release-Woodworkers/dp/B0000223R5

I don't have any clue how you would tell that.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

That vise says "made in England" on the front. That pretty much confirms that its an original Record since Irwin made all their stuff in China- no? 
Anyway, in that condition, $250 is absurd. I might offer $100, and only IF I was really pressed to have a Record.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Is this particular model supposed to have magical properties or something? It just looks like a rusty vise to me. It appears you can buy a new one for the same price. Why not do that?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Way too high.


----------

